# Ingi Nitroboost wurde Genervt Blizz Fail ?



## -Ratteronkel- (24. Januar 2009)

So ich spiele einen Schamanen auf Level 80 , der seid längerem den Beruf Ingi auf skill 450 gebracht hat!
Was mich schon lange zum nachdenken gebracht hat war , wieso Ingi überhaupt skillen ?
Also vor dem Add on war es soweit klar, man konnte sich eine Ingi brille für die jeweilige Klasse bauen, die Rezepte hier für konnte man beim Lehrer lernen oder bzw... wenn man in einer guten Raidgilde war , mit etwas Glück ein neues Rezept bekommen in Sunwell.
So jetzt ist das so das Ingi wenn man es mit anderen Berufen vergleicht was zum verbessern des Equiptes führt eigentlich als schlechtestes da steht.


Alchi = Tränke habe mehr wirkung , alchistein
Schmid =zusatzsockeln anbringen usw...
Inschriftkundler = Imba Schulterverzauberungen usw....

Und so geht das durch dir ganzen Berufe

Jetzt gibt es keine tollen rezepte mehr für Ingi , die sachen die man sich selbst auf seine Equip machen konnte waren bis auf den Nitrobooster für die Stiefel (Erhöht das Bewegungstempo 5 Sek lang Enorm ) eigentlich alles für die Tonne!
Nicht so trotz setz Blizz noch einen drauf und NERV das Bewegungstempo auf lächerliche 2 Sekunden so mit ist diese Basterlei für Ingi der totale Witz!

Wenn ich jetzt schon in Forums lese , (Gehts mit WoW bergab) auch mittlerweile nachvollziehen kann, das Blizzard nicht nur Klassen auf dem besten Weg immer Push die es nicht mehr brauchen , nein sie nerven auch noch sachen von Berufen was Berufe immer schlechter aussehen lässt!
Was ich beim besten willen nichtverstehen kann wieso die das machen,die versuchen immer irgendwie einen Mittelweg zu finden aber machen das gleichgewicht nicht besser, sondern immer schlimmer!

Und dann liest man Blizz wird mit dem nächsten Patch da bissle was ändern und da und dabei übersehen sich immer das Problem was sie schlimmer gemacht haben und des Freunde das kann es nicht sein!Wenn sie selber mal Aktive in Gilde , PvP, Arenen usw.....überlängeren Zeitraum spielen würden könnte man das beurteilen was Fair wäre und sachen die gar nicht gehen, aber ich glaub die wo das entscheiden sind die grössten Boons ever , was an dem Spiel geändert wird!
Manche sachen sind ja ok , aber die meisten sachen ...........totaler Blizz FAIL!


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2009)

Polemik der Marke "Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt" ist hier kaum angebracht.

1.) War Ingenieurskunst schon immer mehr ne gimmick Sache
2.) Ist Crafting in Wow mehr Beschäftigungstherapie


----------



## Zoobesitzer (27. Januar 2009)

Seit dem letzten Patch hast du mit der verbesserten Version des Hypergeschindigkeitsbeschleuniger (340 Tempowertung für 10 sek anstelle von 8) auch eine kleine Verbesserung erhalten, die nur ein Ingi nutzen kann.

Abgesehen davon ist Ingenieur ein Beruf, der dir brauchbare aber keine Highend-Schmuck, Bomben, Munition, Waffen und Gegenstandverbesserungen, die wohl eher Gimmicks sind (Fallschirmfähigkeit für Umhang) bringt. 

Das jedes Teil nicht für alle Klassen gleichermaßen interessant ist, kann man mit einem kurzen Blick auf die erlernbare Rezeptliste feststellen.

Verdienst du gern Unmengen Gold mit deinem Beruf.. ist es der falsche, das war auch vor Lichking so
Versuchst du über Berufe noch was aus deinem Char rauszukitzeln... ist es auch der falsche, auch das war vor Lichking so(die atm beste Munition kann man ja notfalls auch übers Ah besorgen)

Stehst du abgesehen von der immer noch guten Brille auf Schnickschnack, Repbots, Briefkasten, Rezzkabel, lärmende Flug- und Reitgeräte...ist es definitiv der richtige Beruf...

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, der Beruf Ingi hat meiner Meinung nach mit Lichking eher noch eine Aufwertung bekommen- kleine Gegenstandsverbeserungen und eine gesicherte Einnahmequelle (Munition und die absaugbaren Äonensachen)... wenn dich der Beruf jetzt erst stört, hast du beim Beruf skillen schon einiges übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Courier (29. Januar 2009)

sicher war der ingi-beruf nie die beste wahl, sondern schon immer was für liebhaber von schnick-schnack,

bedauerlicher weise verschlechteret er sich aber zusehens. ja, es gibt auch für ingis basteleien, aber spieltechnisch sind deren auswirkungen echt so schwach im gegensatz zu anderen berufen das man sich in der raidgemeindschaft fast schon kleinlaut entschuldigen muss "leider nur ingi" zu sein. 
und behandelt wird man fast auch schon wie ein spielkind das aus den kinderhort ausgebüchst ist.


hier tut abhilfe not, aber hallo  !!


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2009)

Klar könnte man wirklich einiges verbessern, aber wenn dein Raid dich als Spielkind ansieht weil Du Ingenieur bist sind die Probleme doch eher woanders.


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar könnte man wirklich einiges verbessern, aber wenn dein Raid dich als Spielkind ansieht weil Du Ingenieur bist sind die Probleme doch eher woanders.




Wobei die Gold-Inflation eh soweit ist, dass man beiweitem keine komplette Abdeckung der Berufe im Raid braucht - nice to have, nötig aber nicht.

Was kann ich als Lederer beitragen zB? Jo, die Beinrüstungen. Dafür braucht man aber doch einiges an Mats und mom. ists so, dass man die Rüstungen im AH billiger bekommt als wenn man die Mats dafür kauft. Gezieltes Farmen geht da auch kaum....

Für mich hab ich billigere Hosen-Verzauberungen und schon früher (wobei man wie erwähnt die gleichwertige 80er Version auch kaufen könnte) und Armschienenprägung - als Jäger noch Köcher oder Beutel (welche man auch kaufen könnte)...that´s it.


Nix womit man reich wird, oder was sonderlich nützlich für mich, geschweige denn Raid wäre.


Da würde es sich für mich als Jäger weit mehr lohnen Ingi zu sein. Die Brillen und gewehre sind alles andere als schlecht, weit besser als das was ich mir an Lederer-Items herstellen könnte.

Die Muni ist eindeutig die beste atm und somit für Raid-Jäger mehr oder weniger Pflicht - war früher auch nicht so, da gabs Ruf-Munition.



Jeder Beruf hat für sich und andere, das ein oder  andere nützliche. Kompletter Selbstversorger ist aber niemand - und das ist ganz richtig so, wie ich finde.
Wenn ich mir eh die besten Items ALLE selbst herstellen könnte - wo bleibt der Anreiz für Raids?


Einzig nützlich für Raids sind Alchis - nichtmal Verzauberer, weil sooft verzaubert man irgendwann nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht sooft wie man Tränke/Elexiere braucht.Selbiges mit Juwelenschleifer - sooft sockelt man nicht (um), als dass man nicht einfach im /2-Channel anfragt.

Und wie gesagt, bei der derzeitigen Gold-Inflation, wird bei uns auch kein Trank/Flask/etc gezielt für Gildenbank/member gebraut/gehortet/gefarmt.



Bleibt halt die Frage was du über deinen Beruf erreichen willst - wie gesagt, jeder Beruf hat nette Items für sich selbst und auch andere, aber eben nichts herausragendes. Zum Gold verdienen, nimmt man am besten 2 Sammelberufe.


----------



## Thiodor (2. Februar 2009)

also ich muss schon auch sagen ...so schlecht sieht es mit dem Ing nicht unbedingt aus. 
Klar wird man nicht reich wenn man Ing skillen will nur um etwas zu verkaufen, es war schon immer eher ein Spaß Beruf.
Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Jäger mehr als zufrieden damit !  

 - ich kann mir die Brille basteln und das schon lange vor lvl 80 !
 - ich kann 2 wirklich sehr gute Waffen bauen ... da gibt es eigentlich nur noch 3-4 wirklich bessere aus 25 Naxx 
 - Munition ist ja im Moment auch imba und da verbrauche man ja schon einiges ...
 - dann noch ein paar nette Bomben die man basteln kann ...
 - die Repbots sind auch nicht zu verachten .. verwende die schon ab und zu mal 
 - und noch ein paar andere nette Teile die nicht unbedingt Lebenswichtig aber schon durchaus hilfreich sein können ...

Mir macht der Beruf nach wie vor Spaß und ist in Kombination mit Bergbau ideal für meinen Jäger ..
Würde mich natürlich schon freuen wenn Blizz da noch ein paar Rezepte nachlegen würde , man sollte aber diesen Beruf wirklich nicht mit der Erwartung anfangen
damit groß Gold scheffeln zu können.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das die Verbesserungen wie: 2sek schneller laufen....Fallschrim etc. ganz nett sind: Aber wenn man aktiv raiden will (ja auch mit dmg!) dann muss man anstatt den witzigen ingi-verzauberungen andere dafür kaufen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre also: Die Boni die der ingi auf seine Handschuhe etc setzen kann ersetzen nihct länger die VZ der anderen Berfufe. Somit hätte der ingi einen Vorteil aus seinem Beruf, müsste aber nicht auf mehr dmg verzichten.
Bei den anderen Berufen sind es ja eh schon Verbesserungen die den dmg erhöhen. Da sollte mn dem ingi doch ruhig zusätzlich zur dmg-erhöhung die jeder haben kann auch etwas merh Spaß können oder? Die Nitrobooster isnd z.B. im PvP schonmal ganz witzig wenn ich ( Als Krieger) dann plötzlcih wieder beim mage steeh der sich grade in (vermeintliche) Sicherheit geblinkt hat.  hehe


----------



## plexen (18. Februar 2009)

Neue Rezepte sind ja z.Z. noch in allen (?!) Berufen so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden.
Kenne das von meinem Krieger mit Schmiedekunst auf 450. Kannst jeden Kram für alle machen, aber net mal ne Belohnung für sich selbst.
Von daher denke ich das Blizzard auch noch gute Rezepte nachschmeissen wird in allen Berufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2009)

gute schmiedebelohnung für dich selbst ist: 2 extrasockel
damit genausogut wie verz, insc, alchi, lederer


----------

